# Noises from the past



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey !

I wrote this orchestral soundtrack in a celtic inspiration. Does it work ?


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fnoises-from-the-past


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

There isn't much development in terms of melody or harmony, but as a fan of Celtic/Irish folk music I'd say that it suits the genre very well! I enjoyed it, but perhaps with an actual choir/singer and lyrics it would sound amazing! Nicely done.

Ps, I would add that the production style is more suited towards movies/video games, and this piece makes a valid candidate for such platforms.


----------

